

LSU Prof stopped from teaching a class after failing too many students - dangoldin
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2010/04/15/lsu

======
balding_n_tired
One would like to know what the dean had in mind. I will say that a bad grade
can be very stimulating feedback.

I see that Dr. Homberger sponsored a resolution against the chancellor's
latest raise:
[http://www.bus.lsu.edu/accounting/faculty/lcrumbley/facsen_c...](http://www.bus.lsu.edu/accounting/faculty/lcrumbley/facsen_criticize.htm)

